
German president Steinmeier seeks Polish forgiveness for Nazi ‘tyranny’ - chewz
https://www.ft.com/content/3a94328e-cc95-11e9-b018-ca4456540ea6
======
vixen99
Either we do or we don't bear the sins of our fathers. If the latter then use
of the word 'forgiveness' is ridiculous. A different form of language should
be used on such an occasion. Essentially – regret that 'some of our ancestors
acted in this way'.

Of course, it's corporate guilt that's implied. But how can that be unless the
corporate rules (the constitution and laws in the case of a country) are the
same as the ones which applied when the original 'sin' was committed. In the
case of Germany they are obviously not.

